# Spouses can be employed without work permit



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I just read this.

Is this the real deal or is there a catch ?

Spouses can be employed without work permit, says MOL - Culture & Society - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow... has to be a catch


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

The catch is getting your spouse to work....


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Honetly, is it as simple as writing a letter saying "you ve got my blessings go for it" or nope ?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

cobragb said:


> The catch is getting your spouse to work....


HAAA - I lol'd

According to the article - that's all it would seem to be but until I have someone telling me they have experienced it, I wouldn't really believe it. Sounds like the government here would lose out on money if they didn't require a work visa ... a tad hard to believe.

Not even 2 months and I'm already a non-believer


----------

